# Who is the biggest/most influential world power in Europe?



## Mortimer (Sep 7, 2016)

Not counting Russia as Europe and Turkey. So take your pick between UK, France, Germany, Italy etc.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2016)

Russia is Eurasian...Turkey is not even part of Europe.....England is the financial powerhouse and Germany is the industrial powerhouse...


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 7, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Russia is Eurasian...Turkey is not even part of Europe.....England is the financial powerhouse and Germany is the industrial powerhouse...



Both have a part in Europe geographically though. But I said I dont count them here.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Russia is Eurasian...Turkey is not even part of Europe.....England is the financial powerhouse and Germany is the industrial powerhouse...
> ...


Turkey is in the geographical area of the Middle East.....


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 7, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



they have a part in europe though, one part of turkey is in europe. the bosporus divides europe from asia.


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 7, 2016)

Paul McCartney.


----------



## cnm (Sep 7, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Turkey is not even part of Europe


How do you arrive at that conclusion?


----------



## cnm (Sep 7, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Turkey is in the geographical area of the Middle East.....


???


----------



## cnm (Sep 7, 2016)

Anyway, the answer is France. Even their fries are free.


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 8, 2016)

Russia is the only nation close to being able to be called a power.

The rest are all disarmed wimps.


----------



## cnm (Sep 8, 2016)

War is peace.


----------



## cnm (Sep 8, 2016)

Oceania has always been at war with Eurasia.


----------



## cnm (Sep 8, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> The rest are all disarmed wimps.


As though an out of control Mil/indust complex is a good thing.


----------



## Igrok_ (Sep 8, 2016)

According to some politicians - Ukraine is the most powerful one! It can even stand the hordes of Russian soldiers for several years.


----------



## montelatici (Sep 8, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Russia is the only nation close to being able to be called a power.
> 
> The rest are all disarmed wimps.



To be fair, France has enough nukes (300) high kiloton devices to destroy all the major cities of any other nuclear power. And, their nuclear arsenal is not controlled by the U.S. as the UK's is.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 10, 2016)

After Russia, France is the most powerful country in Europe.


----------



## ESay (Sep 10, 2016)

Germany. The only country inside the EU whose exit virtually means the end of the EU.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 10, 2016)

Deutschland, hands down.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 11, 2016)

When we talk economic power it would be Germany.  They basically run the EU.  

Today's wars are economic wars.   The EU is trying to form an army to cover themselves and ensure No one else exits.   

germany wants an army and can't form one without staying under restrictions that I believe still apply from their treaty


----------



## Vastator (Sep 11, 2016)

If I can't include Russia why bother? They are the most influential in Europe.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 11, 2016)

No country in the European Union is a "world power" and none want to be.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Based upon the rapid destruction of Europe, the most influential and powerful in the world appears to be Angela Merkel.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 20, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> ...


Pardon me for farting at your party, but saying  "who is the biggest/most influential world power in Europe ....... *Not counting Russia*" is like saying which black president is your favourite, not counting Obama.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Russia is Eurasian...Turkey is not even part of Europe.....England is the financial powerhouse and Germany is the industrial powerhouse...


What kind of half-ass statement is that?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Russia is Eurasian...Turkey is not even part of Europe.....England is the financial powerhouse and Germany is the industrial powerhouse...
> ...


One that makes the other half of the asses think...


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Eurasia is not a country (a nation), Part of Turkey is in Europe (Europe is just a name given to an ever changing notion in any case). England is not on the European continent so it seems odd to me that you'd include it .... but not Turkey or Russia.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 20, 2016)

In further discussions, I suggest that everyone say "Europe" if they mean Europe ..... or "European Union" if that's what they mean.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Not counting Russia as Europe and Turkey. So take your pick between UK, France, Germany, Italy etc.



Before reading anything else, I'll guess Germany. And it's really just a guess.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


A long time ago I figured out a way for people to think, even if it means stating something that is untrue...
Russia is in Europe and Asia, so it seems strange to call it a European power...


----------



## Meathead (Sep 20, 2016)

Britain is the most influential, Germany the economic giant.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Selective ignorance? Sometimes referred to as voluntary ignorance?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


Thus is why  Russia has the nomenclature as that damn bug on the screen of Eurasian....


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 20, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Who is the biggest/most influential world power in Europe?


If you are talking about Europe then you cannot *exclude *Russia, and so there's the answer.
If you are talking about the European Union then you cannot *include* the UK, not that it makes any difference because Germany is the most influential. It always has been.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Who is the biggest/most influential world power in Europe?
> ...


They are the largest manufactures of Europe and lead in technology...The UK(London) is the worlds financier market...France, they are the biggest whiners of Europe...


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


You are not paying attention. You cannot mix Europe ..... and the European Union in the same discussion.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


Yet it is intertwined no matter what it is called...


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


In that case you ought to have mentioned Russia.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 20, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > GLASNOST said:
> ...


I did, but Russia is a material resource  powerhouse...more than a political powerhouse...They kinda fucked up the political side with the whole USSR thingy...


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 22, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Who is the biggest/most influential world power in Europe?
> ...



Russia is excluded because its not solely a european country, its a empire stretching from eastern europe to japan. Its not solely in Europe, and its largely a bit different then Europe proper, also culturally etc.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 22, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Russia is a seperate sphere from Europe. It strechtes from eastern europe to japan. And historical developments and culturally its different. Its its own world. I didnt said ethnic russians are not of european origins or white people, but I didnt include Australia or America or Canada either. Europe is seperate from Russia in many categories.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 22, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Russia is a seperate sphere from Europe. It strechtes from eastern europe to japan. And historical developments and culturally its different. Its its own world. I didnt said ethnic russians are not of european origins or white people, but I didnt include Australia or America or Canada either. Europe is seperate from Russia in many categories.


Rubbish.


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 22, 2016)

Nobody.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 22, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Russia is a seperate sphere from Europe. It strechtes from eastern europe to japan. And historical developments and culturally its different. Its its own world. I didnt said ethnic russians are not of european origins or white people, but I didnt include Australia or America or Canada either. Europe is seperate from Russia in many categories.
> ...



Why? Its common sense. Europe stops at ural.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 23, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Why? Its common sense. Europe stops at ural.


Urals to the East, the Sea to the West, South, and North. So, according to your geographical knowledge; Russia and Turkey are in Europe. But Britain, Ireland, Malta, and Cyprus are not.


----------



## Mortimer (Sep 23, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Why? Its common sense. Europe stops at ural.
> ...



No UK is a island in europe like scandinavia. Seems you dont know geography while russia is only partly in europe, and turkey is very few only in europe maybe 15% of turkey is only in europe.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 23, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> No UK is a island in europe like scandinavia. Seems *you dont know geography* while russia is only partly in europe, and turkey is very few only in europe maybe 15% of turkey is only in europe.


You are playing at a game that you do not understand.

First of all Scandinavia is not an island – so much for your *knowledge of geography*. If you are going to use the Ural mountains as the border of Europe then so too is the border of the sea which excludes Britain, Ireland, Malta, and Cyprus. If you want to talk about land outside of Europe as an exclusion to belonging to Europe then you have to exclude Britain anyway, as well as France, Portugal, Spain, and Holland. You are beginning to bore me with your silly games.


----------



## GLASNOST (Sep 23, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Russia is excluded *because its not solely a european country* ...


So is Britain, France, Spain, Portugal, and Holland.



Mortimer said:


> Russia is a seperate sphere from Europe. And historical developments *and culturally its different.* Its its own world.


So is Finland, Hungary, Estonia, and Albania.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Sep 26, 2016)

The correct answer to the question is of course the US.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2016)

Mortimer said:


> Not counting Russia as Europe and Turkey. So take your pick between UK, France, Germany, Italy etc.


In post WWII Europe, it has mostly been Germany, especially in most recent  times.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Russia is Eurasian...Turkey is not even part of Europe.....England is the financial powerhouse and Germany is the industrial powerhouse...


Absolutely right.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Turkey is Asia Minor. Half in Europe, half in Asia. It is not the Middle East. I lived and worked in Turkey for 2 years: it is not the Middle East.


----------



## Baron (Sep 29, 2016)

No one. EU is political dwarf interesting for nobody.European Turks have more influence in Europa as all european political institutions together. Europa is a bunch of crazy lunatics and self murders who are not taken seriously.


----------

